# Anyone had treatment with BMI over 35?



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

Hi all 

I have a high BMi my 1st IVF cycle failed (also have a low AMH) not once has my weight been mentioned but I'm wondering if that may be the reason and whether I should wait until I've lost more weight before I cycle again? 

Has anyone else had treatment with high BMi? Was is successful? 

Thanks 

Em xx


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi EmW, 

I was told I would only be offered treatment if my BMI was under 30 but this was the nhs guidelines. I had a BMI of 34 and I had pcos and pre- diabetes and I didn't ovulate. I lost 4 stone through sheer hard work and determination (I really wanted to achieve my dream of being a mother) and got my BMI to 27 and I actually started ovulating again on my own. Not every month though (due to pcos). I also was taking lots of supplements and metformin to give myself the best possible chance.

I honestly think losing the weight and taking up running is the reason I'm pregnant now. I've had three pregnancies since losing the weight whereas I had been TTC for many yrs prior to that with a higher BMI without success.

My ivf consultant said there is a link through successful ivf and BMI, and the lower the BMI you are the more chance you have of it being successful. but then I have read stories on here of ladies with a higher BMI still getting pregnant with private ivf so I guess it is different for different ladies. 

I wish you all the best of luck with your next cycle xxxx


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Hun

Each area makes their own decisions regarding BMI. 
Bmi under 30 is only guidelines. My clinic is bmi under 35 and I'm a NHS patient. 
They did explain that the lower the bmi the better the chances but I've seen people that have gone abroad with bmi of 38 and it has worked. 
X


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

It's definitely a post code Lottery in terms of nhs help isn't it. Xxx


----------



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

I live in Swansea and got referred  to gynae in March because we'd been ttc for 2 years, i still haven't even heard from the nhs yet. Not even a letter to say I'm on a waiting list. I had been seen by an endocrinologist as I had a high prolactin test once he diagnosed me with PCOS because my cycles are less than 23 days. We decided in May to go to a private clinic for the first steps tests, they scanned my ovaries which weren't polycycistic, my dh result wasn't the best and then an AMH test showed I had a very low AMH of 4.7 when they were expecting it to be >50 due to the pcos diagnosis.  From this we were told our best chances of ttc would be ICSI.  So we begged and borrowed to be able to go privately. I feel so let down by the nhs (I work for them too as they've been awful with time off  etc). 

Anyway I haven't been told that there is a BMi limit in my clinic my BMi is 38 and I'm back in weight watchers and the gym desperately trying to reduce it. I also have borderline under active thyroid and struggle to lose even a pound. I start again in November if my af plays ball so I'm hoping to lose some weight before then. 

Thank you for your replies. It really does help me to stay motivated. I wish my clinc would just say if you lose weight it'll work! 

Em xx


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Em, 

I have a borderline under active thyroid too and I'm on thyroxin - have they put you on that too?

It only took 3 months of me being on that to get my TSH to a level they are happy with and then the weight loss was a lot quicker. I found being on metformin helped me lose weight too as it controlled my blood sugars.

I wish you all the best of luck. Xxxx


----------



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

Hi missturneriffic

After I saw your message I requested a thyroid test from my clinic and as expected my tsh was high (3.4) apparently it should be under 2.5 to get pregnant. So I'm waiting for my GP to prescribe thyroxine. I'm so frustrated as I went to the GP over a year ago with information I'd printed off regarding tsh levels an ttc. I start my next cycle in 5 weeks but tempted to see if I can put it back a month to give my tsh chance to reduce.  Hopefully I'll find it easier to loose weight now. This week i cut right back and went to 3 circuit classes and only lost half a pound?! It's so disheartening. I also take metformin but didn't really see wight lose with it just me cycle was a bit more regular. 

Thanks for your message 

Em xx


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

Was just reading this and thought I would just say it is a very hard slog to lose the weight at the best of times nevermind with a condition that can hinder your progress, but you will do it with sheer determination. 

With my nhs go they wouldn't let me cycle til my bmi was 30 - my starting bmi was 43!! Don't expect big losses each week. Half a pound is really good! And if you lost that each week it soon adds up. Think of the exercise as a way of getting fit and healthy not just an aid to lose weight quicker. It took me 3 years on and off to lose 7 stone- I could have done it quicker I guess but sometimes life throws things at you and I'm a comfort eater!!

I did it with weightwatchers too and back on it as my bmi has crept up ever so slightly and want it off by dec. set yourself mini goals and don't put too much pressure on yourself!!

Don't care xx


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

That should be take care ha ha! Stupid phone!

Also when I went private at the consultations not one clinic mentioned bmi it was just the nhs however I want to be in the best possible health for when it eventually happens for us. When I initially  lost weight I fell naturally although it hasn't worked out but I do believe
The weight loss had a lot to do with it xx


----------



## Laurah1982 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi emwills

My bmi is 34 and clinic haven't mention my weight but told me I would have to be self funded as amh is under 2. I've often wondered what different is makes as this is my second attempt and never once asked my weight and thought they would need to know that for the amount of drugs to give me?

Currently on 2ww and stuggling to eat properly, the ups and downs are making me binge a bit


----------



## Novakitten (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a BMI of 43 when I did my first ICSI in 2010 - I had 6 eggs, 5 mature and 1 fertilised - BFP and a beautiful boy!!!

This year we started IVF/ICSI again for #2...  by then I'd dropped to a BMI of 36.5...  6 eggs, 5 mature and 1 fertilised - but a BFN.

I've had surgery over the summer and am now on another cycle having got my BMI down to 33...  we'll see how it goes - EC is on Thursday...

So I can quite clearly say that it is possible to get a healthy pregnancy with a high BMI but I think it probably depends on the reason for IF.  I always ovulated but had problems due to 1 single ovary, dermoid cysts and endo...  if the IF is due to annovulation then weight probably does affect success rates...

however I couldn't get NHS treatment - BMI had to be under 30 for that!   

good luck xxx


----------



## EmWills (May 26, 2013)

Thanks novakitten. Gives me a bit of hope. 

My reason for infertility seems to change/be added to often I started off being diagnosed with pcos because of my short cycles, then discovered I have low amh then more recently I have an underactive thyroid. I'm trying to lose weight so hopefully that'll help. 

Em xx


----------

